
Show HN: Introvert – Generative artwork to keep you off your phone - ilyayudanov
https://iamintrovert.co
======
ilyayudanov
Hey! Thank you for your interest and comments!

Just a bit of background thinking.

The app named Introvert is a generative artwork aimed to help you stay off
your phone. Right now we´re being asked to lead a sedentary life (for the sake
of others and our own wellbeing). Only the mind is allowed to wonder.

I wish Introvert can help us lead a focused everyday where mindful practise
will direct us to make the most of these strange days a head.

It’s rather experiment/art project then productivity app:)

Introvert is free and open source.

Please have a try, I would love to hear any feedback!

~~~
redivysoft
Great app, I love the ethos.

It would work wonderfully on Apple Watch to show the art being drawn, it's
even the correct aspect ratio.

~~~
marcod1419
I agree, this would look amazing on the watch.

~~~
ilyayudanov
We already working on it!

------
callmeed
I don't get what introvert has to do with focus.

Besides that, if you really need to stay off your phone, consider a
"distraction free" phone as outlined in the book _Make Time_ by Jake Knapp.
Its a solid book but you can also glean that part of it from his blog:

[https://medium.com/make-time/six-years-with-a-distraction-
fr...](https://medium.com/make-time/six-years-with-a-distraction-free-
iphone-8cf5eb4f97e3)

His version might be extreme for some. At the very least disable all
notifications (save maybe texts from your SO/children) and delete social media
apps.

~~~
pawurb
I've switched to a "dumb phone" over 2 years ago and I have no plans of
turning back. I've recently published a piece about it
[https://pawelurbanek.com/mobile-internet-addiction-
focus](https://pawelurbanek.com/mobile-internet-addiction-focus)

~~~
elagost
As I paged-down to start reading, I got four words in ("Mindlessly checking
social networks") before four social network badges animated in from the left.
Seems a little ironic.

Regardless, it was a good read. Your idea about dumbphone+SIM-less smartphone
is something I've not heard before and might try.

~~~
pawurb
Yeah I should hide social bar on this one not to be hippocratic :)

~~~
frequentnapper
hypocritical is the word you're looking for.

------
stared
I got touched by:

> The app is free.

> No in-app purchases.

> No advertising.

> We do not collect your data.

> Use the code in any way.

------
wpietri
Oooh! I have long wanted something like this, something both compelling and
soothing. When I've been doing something intense, it's hard for me to shift my
mind into a lower gear; I often find myself back on Twitter or rummaging
through the news. This seems like a great alternative.

Edit: Oh no! IOS only!

~~~
jrrrr
[https://www.binky.rocks/](https://www.binky.rocks/)

~~~
kubanczyk
I would use some binky.ycombinator.com, put me on the waitlist for THAT.

------
afita
I use Forest ([https://www.forestapp.cc/](https://www.forestapp.cc/)) which
does something similar: plants virtual trees (you can pay to plant real ones
too) for every time interval when you stayed focused.

I will also try this one when the Android version appears. The generative
artwork makes it very compelling.

~~~
airstrike
> plants virtual trees (you can pay to plant real ones too) for every time
> interval when you stayed focused.

One of my many pet-projects-I'll-never-implement is creating one of these
addicting Facebook-driven social games like Farmville (I have no idea what
it's modern equivalent is) and instead of distributing profit from ad revenue
/ in-app purchases, donate all of it to an NGO that does IRL whatever people
are doing online. So if planting an in-game tree generates $0.02 in profit
from ad revenue / in-app purchases (after operating expenses, taxes, capex,
etc) and planting a tree in real life costs $20, the NGO would plant one real
tree after users plant 1,000 online trees

I think it's a killer idea for a socially-conscious app and I think users
would feel incentivized to play this over any of the stupid casual online
games with no positive real-life implications.

~~~
bcyn
> I think users would feel incentivized to play this over any of the stupid
> casual online games with no positive real-life implications

With all due respect, I think this is wrong. People play games that are fun,
regardless of real-life implications. If you can make a fun game that is
socially-conscious, more power to you. But socially-conscious by itself does
not make a killer game.

~~~
airstrike
Right, I'm starting from the assumption that it would be as much fun as
Farmville

------
kjhughes
Cool program. Thanks creating and open sourcing (MIT), @ilyayudanov!

Built with React Native. Source here:
[https://github.com/IamIntrovert/Introvert](https://github.com/IamIntrovert/Introvert)

------
swampthing
Just curious, why is this named “Introvert”? Is it that this app is thought to
be more appealing to introverts?

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
I took it as instead of texting, or checking social media, you're alone with
your own thoughts.

For people who want something to do with their phone when they're bored, but
hate social stuff.

~~~
furyofantares
I read it as a noun rather than a verb but you're making me think it was
intended as a verb

------
LeoTinnitus
Step 1: minimize or remove social media from phone. Only keep messenger apps.

Step 2: remove all apps and games that require you to use it daily for some
sort of reward.

Step 3: eliminate any or all notifications save for messages, email, phone, or
automated alerts for particular things (like slickdeals or stocks).

Step 4: treat your phone as a tool, not an entertainment machine.

~~~
mdre
I try to do it, but then I end up using websites, log out, then log in after
some time and get hooked on again... I used to have a blocker app acting as a
pseudo VPN on iOS but I just turned it off constantly.

~~~
LeoTinnitus
I treat it exactly like I treat online purchases. No auto logins, I MUST enter
my credit card (or use paypal, which requires 2FA everytime, no remembering),
and I always log out of everything.

It makes making a purchase a hassle just like it makes checking up on social
media a hassle. I intentionally put barriers up to manipulate my own behavior
I know well enough. Yes it's annoying, but I've made a habit of it for so long
it's a nuisance that is the "Right" way to do it.

------
Funes-
I don't think setting up a timer _on the very device that is distracting you_
will significantly help you stay away from it, especially on psychological
terms. I reckon it will make you dependent on your phone as well, but in a
different sense.

In my opinion, the development of deeply-rooted discipline and self-control
must primarily--even exclusively--come from one's will, at all times and at
all levels, in order to be successful. Otherwise, what are you going to do if
you cannot access the app for whatever reason? We need to aspire to have a
firm will, not a straightened one (by whomever or whatever external).

~~~
sonicggg
That's my argument against two - factor authentication, which is spreading
like herpes across workplaces. I like having my phone off and far from me
during work hours, but 2FA made it impossible.

~~~
Kalium
The security gains of multi-factor authentication are significant. They are so
large that choosing to forego them might at this point in time be deemed
negligence. That said, you're absolutely correct that it's wildly unreasonable
that so many of them require you to make use of your personal phone - which
you are wisely and responsibly trying to ignore

Fortunately, there are a lot of good ways to do 2FA that don't rely on your
personal phone! A second device, physical RSA tokens, and U2F keys are all
viable options that let you both be responsible by ignoring your phone _and_
be safer. Some password managers will also do your TOTP code generation.

------
skrebbel
This looks like a lovely way to replace a pomodoro timer and similar.

I assume there are no plans for an Android version?

------
yingw787
I purchased a Kitchen Safe for $50 and lock my phone up 14-15 hours a day. In
an emergency, I can smash the safe for $50 and get my phone out. Works wonders
for productivity.

------
reimertz
I investigated where the generation if images where created. Took me some time
but it comes from a forked repo from long ago. :)

Here is the code: [https://github.com/Elf2707/react-native-image-
processor/blob...](https://github.com/Elf2707/react-native-image-
processor/blob/master/ios/RNImageProcessor.swift#L86)

------
wtmt
This looks nice. I’d prefer that the app clearly states upfront that the
numbers are in minutes, instead of someone having to guess what it is. It’d
also be nice to start at one minute and have one minute increments for the
first 10 minutes. Sometimes one just needs a short break. The current minimum
length of 10 minutes seems too long for that.

------
sakekasi
A little more padding for the top buttons to distance them from the
notification bar a little would be great!

~~~
ilyayudanov
Thank you for pointing it out. Missed it while testing on my old iPhone 8.
Will definitely fix it in a new release!

------
qwertygerty
Love it, please do an android version!

~~~
ilyayudanov
Thanks! We’ll figure out android soon.

~~~
Random_ernest
Do you have something like a mailing list for when it is ready?

~~~
ilyayudanov
Just added form to the bottom of the website. Thanks for pointing out.

------
mandliya
Sorry if this is a naïve question. Once you have the timer running, are you
supposed to keep focus on the art getting generated or you can focus on the
work you are doing? (Say reading, in that sense you are focused on the reading
and not touching your phone).

------
laurieg
Nice! Looking forward to the android version.

Small nitpick: change "an unique" to "a unique".

------
shujito
I found a glitch/bug: you can accidentally go back to the launch screen (with
no way to go forward other than force-closing the app) if you swipe near from
the edge right below or above the number scroller/selector.

------
mkagenius
Hey, If you are the author, the design details are not visible in the video (I
am on my mac), I mean the details aren't visible. Maybe edit the video to zoom
on the design when it starts generating for a few seconds?

~~~
ilyayudanov
Hey, thank you, for letting me know! We’ll look into it.

------
Fr0styMatt88
In a similar vein, a friend of mine released a really simple finger labyrinth
app awhile back:

[https://www.labyrinthjourney.app/](https://www.labyrinthjourney.app/)

------
xwdv
I have found that all these distraction elimination apps are ultimately
useless once their novelty wears off.

The only truly lasting way I found to stay off my phone is to wear an Apple
Watch and leave my phone at home.

------
nemacol
"Attention, the ability to pay it and where it is directed, is the most
valuable tool..."

Oh snap, the MOST valuable tool. Shit. ADD is really holding me back.

------
swayvil
I like your thing.

I posted it to
[http://reddit.com/r/generative](http://reddit.com/r/generative)

Are you familiar?

------
swayvil
It's like you are co-opting reality here. An alternative to the phone-dream
presented within that very dream.

------
saratv
Interesting use of generative technologies

------
bawana
hmmm....subliminal mind control

------
boromi
is there an android version?

------
hestefisk
Love it!

------
rosstex
Cute!

